# Some everyday stuff



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is some Southern Red Oak{Quercus falcate} I have laying around, nothing really special...just everyday stuff I have coming off the sawmill:tongue:....I decided to cut some 2"sq x whatever chunks for awhile(a fella gets bored cutting 12"sq x 5-1/2" blanks).  And pen blanks...well, I have more then a few.

I've heard all over the 'net(not necessarily here, but in most place I visit), that Oak is something that needs to be in a kitchen or maybe a vanity in a bathroom.  Well, I asure you, if that is what you are thinking....you are missing out!

Been wanting to make some small things to get ready for this springs craft shows, and I figure this little fella might some fetch some coins(about $15)?  What is it?  Ah....a tealight holder!

Finished with Tung Oil....










Ed has inspired me to get a little closer.....







I have another coat or three of Tung Oil to put on this, but I just felt like sharing something....and the sanding 'scratches', those are from the 320grit(and I see some fuzzy stuff too).


Scott (don't forget, I'm a amatuer) B


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe Bob will show you his?

He came over yesterday to get some timber stabilized, and we also are trying some 'dye/stabilizing' out.  Well there is a tremendous amount of 'stand around time' while waiting for bubbles to stop....what better to do?  Make the lathe spin stuff and create wood curls!




Scott (Bob's has more character) B


----------



## mark james (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the grain.

A pewter top (CSUSA/PSI/others... $4-5$) and it can double as a poupourri holder also.  Cost added may not justify it, but its a nice touch.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 4, 2014)

A beautiful piece!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a beauty Scott, was that piece stabilized?


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

MarkD said:


> That's a beauty Scott, was that piece stabilized?


 
Stabilized...nah, doesn't need it.  The chunks are hard enough to drive nails!(okay, maybe not that hard, but it's hard:wink

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  Guess I'll need to put some smaller pieces on the website.....





Scott (bigger chunks are cheaper) B


----------



## longbeard (Jan 4, 2014)

Good looking piece Scott


Harry


----------



## BSea (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok Scott, I'll play.

Here's the one I made.  The picture really sucks.  It's just a quick Iphone picture, and doesn't do much to show off the swirls & curls of the wood like Scott's pictures.  But that crotch oak sure is pretty.





I will say, that we have a perfect fit, which is pretty amazing since we didn't have a candle to check the size during turning.  I got the candle from my wife when I got home.

My wife really liked it.  In fact she's commissioned me to make sets of these in different heights for Christmas gifts next year.  Translation.  I do them for free.

What's that old saying?  "If Mom's not happy, no one is happy."

I guess it's fair, I've pretty much taken over the garage, so she has to park in the driveway now.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 4, 2014)

Those are great Bob. Gotta love those kind of commisioned sales right. 
I've done few out cherry, nothing special wood, may have to do some more now.



Harry (i know Bob and Scott:tongue M


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

BSea said:


> Ok Scott, I'll play.
> 
> Here's the one I made.  The picture really sucks.  It's just a quick Iphone picture, and doesn't do much to show off the swirls & curls of the wood like Scott's pictures.  But that crotch oak sure is pretty.
> 
> ...


 

I had one candle here at the house, it came in a plastic liner....it doesn't fit.  I will have to get some in a tin liner.

As soon as the garage warms...I'll finish the next one!




Scott (stupid fence people) B


----------



## thewishman (Jan 4, 2014)

That is a beauty, Scott! Love the wood.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, when you're a roll, your on a roll!



Did a few more, just to have a 'set'...or whatever.







These are just too easy!



Scott (tung oil doesn't taste good) B


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice.  I like the shapes and the wood a lot.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! Those grains and figures on your red oak look amazing. Like the pretty shape and awesome finish. They make great gift for family and friends. Great job!


----------



## Russknan (Jan 6, 2014)

Darn you guys! Now there's something else I MUST do. Beautiful wood and execution. Russ


----------



## longbeard (Jan 6, 2014)

Your on a roll Scott! That oak looks sweet.



Harry (olive oil is better) M


----------

